# Error 193 during Deployment Image and Servicing MAnagement



## Rajat998 (Jan 31, 2016)

My PC Specs are 64 Bit Windows 10 Build 10240
4 GB , Ram 1 TB HArd disk " C drive which has windows prtition is 120 GB free

I am facing Windows update issues too


Whenever I try to run these commands

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth


Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup 

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth

Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /AnalyzeComponentStore

with Admin rights through comd prompt

I receive Error 193 Initialisation error



Kindly suggest the solution, is my PC is not taking updates from Windows Update too
after remaining online for 14-15 hours, even after Bits
Windows/software DIstribution Directory is downloaded with relevant files when then after 
100% update again starts from
beginning 0%

How should I reset ?

Windows update

Why is DISM not performing its functions correctly>??
Kindly provide solution


----------

